
Ask HN: LMS Alternatives to Moodle? - gcatalfamo
Moodle has been around for quite some time and, while a de facto standard in the in the industry (like wordpress for LMSs), I think it has become too bloated (like wordpress) leaving room, IMHO, for simpler and more opinionated LMSs in the space.<p>Do you know any of them worth trying out?
======
ktpsns
Moodle is by far not the only LMS. Other popular open source LMS are for
instance ILIAS (also php) or OLAT (Java).

